# Smoking Cheese Part 2



## brentczech (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I am attempting to smoke cheese for just the second time.

I smoked a batch of cheese on 12/21 and received a lot of good advice so I was itching to try some more.

I had already purchased a 5lb block of James Farm Cheddar cheese.

I am ready to put my cardboard box "smoke box" to work again.

54 degrees here today in Las Vegas, temp in box is 62 so far. I started the cheese at 7:20PT and hope to pull them at 10:20 or so.

I will keep you all posted and thanks for everyone for the feedback about my last attempt.

BrentCzech


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks good so far. How long do you let it rest before you eat the cheese?

Mike


----------



## brentczech (Dec 29, 2011)

So MS Smoker,

This is only my second time smoking cheese and my first batch hasnt even cured yet so I;m not the best to ask.

Everything I'm reading on the site has told me at least 2 weeks in vacuum sealed bag in the frig. I am going to let me first batch age at least that long.

Thanks for the interest.

BrentCzech


----------



## brentczech (Dec 29, 2011)

Update....

Almost 9:20pm...1 more hour to go. Lots of smoke running though the box. I have added more apple wood once and temps are right at 58 degrees in the box.

Nice to know its not melting on me.

BrentCzech


----------



## sprky (Dec 29, 2011)

so far . awating the results. And yes 2 weeks is good mellows the smoke flavor


----------



## big casino (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't cold smoke YET, I bought some smokes swiss the other day and it was like I was eating a burnt piece of wood, I bought the same brand but it was cheddar and it was delicious, I wonder ifg the swiss was not aged enough to mellow?


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks good so far Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

How did it turn out?


----------



## brentczech (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I think it turned out ok.

I am waiting for my kids to wake up because the vacuum seal-a-meal is really loud. I will take pictures this morning and post.

more to come.....

-BrentCzech


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

Now I have heard that you do put it into a vacuum sealed bags and let it rest for two weeks and then you can eat it. I'm sure and have also heard tat you can eat it right away but then the smokey flavor will be really strong and probably over powering.


----------



## brentczech (Dec 30, 2011)

mballi,

I will be letting this cheese age at least 2-3 weeks before "taste testing"

thanks

BrentCzech


----------



## brentczech (Dec 30, 2011)

Here is a quick photo before the seal-a-meal...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

It doesn't look like it took on much smoke, course it could be the lighting. I'm sure after your 2-3 week ageing it will taste great!


----------



## brentczech (Dec 30, 2011)

Smokin Al,

I agree on the "smoked" look. I thought the same thing after my first go around. Could I be doing something wrong? I am using apple wood. I have constant medium to heavy smoke going through the box.

I left this cheese in the "smoke box" for 3 hours, unlike my first time which was 1.5 hours. I was really hoping for some more color.

Any ideas? Any and all input would be great.

thanks

BrentCzech


----------



## driedstick (Dec 30, 2011)

wait & see   let us know


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 31, 2011)

I have smoked a lot of cheese and it is interesting. One batch will take on a lot of color and the next one wont. I have figured out that if the temp is above 70 the color seems to deepen.  I think this is because the "pours" of the cheese seem to open more.


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 31, 2011)

Apple smoked cheddar. Hmmmmm!  That sounds pretty darn good to me. Cheese looks good, Brent.

You guys are going to have me smoking cheese before long.


----------



## brentczech (Dec 31, 2011)

Johnnie Walker,

I have found cheese to be quite entertaining. I am really hoping I have a good result. I am happy with the box I made and it seems very effective.

Scarbelly -- the 70 degrees thing does make sense. The temp in my box if low and the cheese doesnt even "sweat".

I will keep everyone posted.

-BrentCzech


----------



## brentczech (Jan 21, 2012)

Follow Up

Well it has been a few weeks now and I have tried the cheese. Overall I'm not really impressed. The cheese has a good smokey smell but lacks in flavor.

The color did not change either. I'm leaning towards the idea of I didnt have enough heat to make the cheese sweat and soften to take in the smoke.

The outside pieces of the cheese taste smokey but inside slices taste quite normal.

Not sure how I will go about doing this again. I really wanted some good color and good smoke flavor.

I will be trying this again just need to rethink it.

BrentCzech


----------

